# lumpectomy



## tlrobinson604

Hello,
My Dr. did a Left breast needle localization & lumpectomy.
Procedure in detail:  The paitient, at the breast center, had mamographic-directed needle localization of the tumor.  
The left breast was prepped with ChloraPrep and draped in a sterile fashion.  An elliptical skin incision was made directly over the tumor.  Electrocautery was then used to divide the subcutaneous fatty tissue and to disssect through the breast tissue.  Dissection continued with the electrocautery until the mass, including the localization wires, were removed.  There was an additional piece of breast tissue that was located on the medial margin of this specimen and this was removed and included with the specimen as well.  The lumpectomy specimen was then marked with silk sutures.
Which code is correct?  Code 19301-Lt. or code 19125-Rt?

Path Report:  Lumpectomy, left breast with needle localization

Dx:  Left breast lumpectomy:  Central scar, negative for residual carcinoma.

Help


----------



## JSYLVAIN

Go with 19125. No indication of malignancy or recording clean healthy tissue margins which are needed for 19301


----------

